# WSP and NG fo "reviews"



## navigator9 (Oct 22, 2014)

Not only did I get one package today.....I got two! My FOs arrived from WSP and Nature's Garden. I am pathetic at describing fragrances, but I'll give you a general opinion, hopefully that's helpful to some of you. 

WSP
Lemon Verbena - This is a new one for me. I like it oob. I find it both lemony and herbaceous. Clean.

Nag Champa - This is a re-order. Very nice nag champa fragrance, just like the incense, imho. Soaps well, fragrance stays strong.

Lilac in Bloom - also a reorder. True lilac fragrance, my customers love it.

Sands of Morocco - Oh yum! I've actually been lucky enough to have visited Morocco, and if it had a fragrance, it would be something as sultry and exotic as this. I had a small bottle of this and used it in lotion for myself. Not sure if I will soap with this, or just save it, and sniff from the bottle. lol

Nature's Garden
My first order of each of these fos.

Clean Type - I actually have some of the perfume, and I can't say that this smells like it, but it's OK. Very light fragrance. It's pleasant, but I'm not overwhelmed.

Juicy Couture Type - I used to get this fo from The Scent Works and it was great, imho a dead on for the actual fragrance. This one is not  as good, I'll have to see how it is when soaped. Nothing unpleasant, just not close to the true scent, at least not oob.

Amazingly Grace Type - This is a pretty good dupe. I can't remember where I used to get this one, but I can't get it any more, so I've been looking for a replacement. Time will tell, once it's soaped.

Tobacco Caramel Type - Wow! This is the real surprise of the whole bunch. I can't say I smell either tobacco or caramel, but I like what I do smell. It's  complex and yummy, I can't wait to smell it in a soap. The NG website describes it as "This fragrance oil by Natures Garden smells similar to Fresh's Tobacco Caramel fragrance. Tobacco caramel begins with top notes of mandarin orange and tarragon; middle notes include rose, honey, and osmanthus; base notes are caramel, amber, musk, and hints of patchouli. " It was $15.99 at NG for 16oz. At WSP, it's 35.95 for the same amount. One review on NG site said it fades in CP, so I'll be anxious to see what happens.  I bet it would be a great blender, too.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you for the reviews, please keep us posted once you have used in CP. I love the Nag Champa from WSP it would be nice to fine one at a better price, but that one is so good in CP and sticks forever.


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 23, 2014)

I have the WSP version of the Amazing Grace dupe and it's dead on.  Both OOB and after I HP'd it.


----------



## newbie (Oct 25, 2014)

I liked Sands of Morocco too but found it faded in my CP soap. Maybe I didn't use enough but I will be interested in your experience. I still have some in the bottle- maybe I will re-try with some clay to anchor.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 25, 2014)

KatieShephard said:


> I have the WSP version of the Amazing Grace dupe and it's dead on.  Both OOB and after I HP'd it.



Thanks for the recommendation, Katie. I've put that on my list of FOs to try.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 25, 2014)

I got NG's sweet orange chili pepper and OOB, all I get is orange, no chili.


----------



## corrine025 (Nov 11, 2014)

*cinnabun*

I ordered this scent to do holiday soaps with.  I really like the scent however when I added it to my soap it seized something terrible!  I will not be reordering this scent.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 11, 2014)

WSP Lilac in Bloom is pretty spot on. I had a lot of customers over the summer say how much it smelled like true lilac.


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 12, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> Nag Champa - This is a re-order. Very nice nag champa fragrance, just like the incense, imho. Soaps well, fragrance stays strong.



Does your Nag Champa discolor or seize? I just got some and after using some Magnolia that went into instant seize I am hoping NC works out. BTW, Magnolia is amaaaaaaaaaaazing.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 12, 2014)

goji_fries said:


> Does your Nag Champa discolor or seize? I just got some and after using some Magnolia that went into instant seize I am hoping NC works out. BTW, Magnolia is amaaaaaaaaaaazing.



It does discolor to a light/medium brown, but no acceleration for me. It's usually those lovely but sneaky florals you need to watch out for when it comes to seizing. Thanks for the Magnolia recommendation....and warning!

Here's how I work with a known seizer. I always soap cool, I like the extra little bit of time it gives me. I add the FO to my oils before the lye, and I mix it in well with the SB. With a FO that moves fast, as soon as you add the lye to the mixture, you can usually see it turn milky, opaque at the bottom of the pot. At this point, I stir with the SB before turning it on. I SB for a few seconds, then stir again, mostly stirring with the SB turned off, but pulsing with the SB every now and then. When it gets close to the point when I'm going to pour, I take out the SB and stir really well with my spatula, making sure to scrape the sides and bottom of the pot, and stir again to make sure it's well mixed. At this point, it's usually pretty thick, so I pour fast, bang the mold on the counter to get out any air pockets, and hope for the best! Noticing the milky opaqueness when I pour the lye into the pot was something I learned with experience as a warning that things were going to move fast. It helps, but I've still had some soaps that were like mashed potatoes when I scraped them out of the pot. LOL Soaping is always an adventure!


----------



## rogue (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder if the tobacco caramel are the same at both places? The WSP one changes drastically in CP. Not in a bad way per se but I love the oob, reminds me of Flor de Caña rum from Nicaragua. I can smell my boyfriend pour a glass of the 12 year over ice across the living room. Oob it is seriously that sweet, I love it as a cologne or for MP.  CP it is way more tobacco but not in an unpleasant way. I'll add more vanilla to it from now on.  Just my nose I guess.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 18, 2014)

What is Nag Champa?  Can somebody give me a description or comparison.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 18, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> What is Nag Champa?  Can somebody give me a description or comparison.




Nag Champa is the same fragrance that you smell with the very popular incense sticks:


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 19, 2014)

Nag champa blends can vary greatly, but in addition to champa flowers, some of the ingredients may be juniper, patchouli, vanilla, rose geranium. jasmine. spices and resins, mysore sandalwood oil and a number of incredibly fragrant gums, dragon's blood, cardamom, orange flower, ylang-ylang, tea rose oils, black pepper, French lavender, saffron, cassia, cinnamon. To me, it smells warm, powdery, smoky.....heavenly. And if you're of a certain age......like a head shop!


----------



## misskittygirl (Nov 19, 2014)

WSP Nag Champa has been one of my best sellers for about 7 years now.  Turns a nice shade of brown.  I haven't had it sieze on me even when working with a water discount.  My Nag Champa bar has colloidal oats in it too as well as chamomile flowers.  LOVE it.  Just sold the last two bars yesterday.  

Sands of Morocco is fabulous as well.  I find men and women both love that one.  I smell the carnation quite a bit in it.  Another strong seller in my line!

Lemon Verbena from WSP smelled a bit like Pledge to me.  I accidentally ordered it once and have a big bottle of it (anyone want it?).  I use the Verbena by WSP and call it Lemon Verbena.  HUGE seller for me as well.  ♥


----------



## misskittygirl (Nov 19, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> Nag champa blends can vary greatly, but in addition to champa flowers, some of the ingredients may be juniper, patchouli, vanilla, rose geranium. jasmine. spices and resins, mysore sandalwood oil and a number of incredibly fragrant gums, dragon's blood, cardamom, orange flower, ylang-ylang, tea rose oils, black pepper, French lavender, saffron, cassia, cinnamon. To me, it smells warm, powdery, smoky.....heavenly. And if you're of a certain age......like a head shop!



Mmm.. DRAGONS BLOOD.  Another great WSP FO that I have used and it sold really really well.  Discolors to a rich brown and I did a nice red swirl.  GOOD STUFF!


----------

